# Printing spot color seperations with the correct equipment?!? HELP



## daunne (Jul 26, 2013)

I have read a ton of posts that have been very helpful, but not completely conclusive to my problem...so here goes. I have been screen printing on and off since I got out of college for 20 plus years. I was able to achieve dense enough black images with my Xerox copy center printer and vellum in the past, in combination with a Brown vacuum fluorescent light exposure system. The contract was up on this piece of equipment and a new model was brought in. I am not able to get even close to the results I need. To add even more frustration at the same time I added a new brown LED exposure system. I have also been able to create halftones without a rip using a postscript option and Corel x6 and or Adobe Illustrator. So now that you know my history (Did I mention that I have 3 schooled graphic designers on staff, that like detail, color and lots of shaded halftones in their designs) I need an opinion as to what direction I should take for my positive separation output. I am not apposed to purchasing new equipment or software, I just want to make sure that I am not overlooking an option that could use some of the existing equipment I already have. Here is my equipment list: Xerox Work center 7535, Xerox Color 560 digital press with fiery, sawgrass SG80, Roland Sp-300v. I feel like I have fallen behind in the screenprinting world as the rest of my business has expanded. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Did I mention, my production schedule is full and I am having a hit or miss approach on getting my screens to wash out! YIKES!


----------



## spring73 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, looking to expand my business and want to buy Xerox Color 560 with feiry. I seen from your post that you have this machine. Could you share your experience with it? My rep. offers me used Xerox Color 560 with 200 k meter on it, and I just worry that it too much on meter. What is your opinion, how it's print, does this machine has main issue that I need to look on it. And main question, if I will buy toner my self, not been on service contact, what will be cost per page with 5% coverage, how to find out this number. Really appreciate your opinion. Thank you


----------

